

Hackers vs. Software Engineers - bcjordan
http://dandreamsofcoding.com/2013/09/16/hackers-and-software-engineers

======
greenyoda
I'm not sure I've ever seen an article that's so full of arbitrary assumptions
and over-generalizations. Just a sampling:

\- Hackers have difficulty communicating or staying on task.

\- Hackers don't respect non-coders.

\- Software engineers go home to their kids, but hackers don't. (Does someone
come to your office and ask you to surrender your Hacker Guild Membership Card
when your first kid is born?)

\- Software engineers don't have many heroes.

In contrast, here's the definition of "hacker" from the Jargon File:

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html)

Note that there's nothing in there that would preclude a hacker from also
being a software engineer with a high degree of professionalism.

~~~
GuiA
Articles that assign labels to groups of people and proceed to give arbitrary
definitions to judge whether one falls under a certain label or another should
only be interpreted as "What the author of the article sees in himself, and
what label he'd like to be assigned to him"\- nothing more.

------
na85
>Software engineers are smart, and get things done. Hackers are done, and get
things smart.

What tripe.

Sounds like the author was _really_ keen on using one of these comparisons but
couldn't find a good one.

------
bitwize
"Software engineer" is a role. Hacking is a posture of mind. You can be one or
the other or both or neither.

